# Worst Puppy Purchase



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I wondered if this might be of use to new puppy owners - what is the one thing you bought when you first got your dog that you really didn't need and has just sat, gathering dust since you bought it?

Mine is the pheremone spray to train your dog to pee in one particular area. It was USELESS!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I bought one of those poo handle holders that help you pick up poo as I thought not going to enjoy doing that.

But nope was straight in there- well not literally  and had hand in poo bag and picked up not problem.

The other thing was a poo bag holder that that you can attach to collar etc.... it got on my nerves so I only used it a couple of times. Found getting the bags out was hard sometimes.

Hey just realised I have a poo theme here!!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Louise,

Yes this is an easy one for me - as far as a worst puppy purchase:

About 2 years ago we had a litter of 8 and as with all our pups we include a scent toy in the Puppy Pack - something as a comforter with Mum's and the litter's smell on it.

Well we had been shopping and bought 8 Green Furry Monkey dog toys - with green furry head; feet and hands all linked with the normal multicoloured twisted rope arms and legs. We placed them in the run and they were pounced upon straight away and we thought - great toy !

Well - they were such a success - in being a play-thing toy - that when it came to sort the first 3 pups leaving - we went to the kennel to pick out 3 of these Monkeys - on opening the door we were met by a pile of Monkey......bits !......there were a few heads in one corner; a leg; a foot and a hand strewn across the floor; various body parts hanging over the whelping bars and the bits they were playing tug-o-war with were the twisted rope parts !

So the first 3 pups had to go to their new homes with an assortment of.......Monkey parts !

Stephen xx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

weez74 said:


> I wondered if this might be of use to new puppy owners - what is the one thing you bought when you first got your dog that you really didn't need and has just sat, gathering dust since you bought it?
> 
> Mine is the pheremone spray to train your dog to pee in one particular area. It was USELESS!


We bought the pee place training spray and it worked really well  So much so that I bought too many puppy training pads. I managed to take an unopened pack back but am left with a 3/4 full pack. We used them under her vetbed in her crate and were great for the water she kept spilling  (until we got a bowl that clips to the side of the crate) and only ever got one wee on them


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Haha, I've bought millions of puppy pads! (they were reduced though!)


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Love the monkey bits


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I found the bargain of the year [or so I thought] a Half price toilet grass mat [artificial grass] for use indoors for puppy to wee on when it cannot make it outside!
Treacle hated it - growled at it walked around it and peed on the floor as far away from it as she could!
binned.com


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol I remember the story of the green monkeys. I think that happened just before we picked up Rufus who is two years old on Thursday!!

The most useless thing we bought for Rufus was a bag to carry him around in before he was allowed paws on the ground, so to speak. I used it once to take him to a train station and to walk alongside a busy road (on the pavement!). It was so awkward. Every time Rufus moved the whole balance of the bag shifted. Seemed like a good idea at the time but the design just didn't work. However, the cat loved it as a bed as the sides were high enabling her to hide from Rufus! ...so it did get good use after all. 

Karen and Rufus x


----------



## raywendy18 (Apr 26, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> I found the bargain of the year [or so I thought] a Half price toilet grass mat [artificial grass] for use indoors for puppy to wee on when it cannot make it outside!
> Treacle hated it - growled at it walked around it and peed on the floor as far away from it as she could!
> binned.com


LOL  That made me chuckle and now i have to explain to my husband why i laughed!!??


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Good thread 

A soft puppy brush ... oh no, JoJo giggling .. I has chosen a curly fluffy cockapoo what was I thinking when I picked up this brush in pets at home .. I was just on a spend up !!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I've just bought one JoJo....


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oops .. so sorry Ali .. take it back get your money back ......

Just ask us on here, we will direct you what you will need and more to the point what you wont need ....

my best buy so far was a dog spray called Poof Magical Deodorizing Spray by Pet Head 

Embee (mandy) with Flo recommended it and wow it is lovely 

http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=92&pf_id=56746

spread the word ...your cockapoo will smell so yummy xxx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ali - you just made me laugh so loud that I woke Rosie up!

She says thank you as I am now going to give her a chicken wing x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I was thinking that she'd just get used to being brushed a bit while she's little! I should know what I'm doing really, I do have a dog, but she's 11, and I'm of a certain age where hormones are causing brain scramble and I have no memory these days - it's a lot like being pregnant but I'm expecting a PUPPY


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> I was thinking that she'd just get used to being brushed a bit while she's little! I should know what I'm doing really, I do have a dog, but she's 11, and I'm of a certain age where hormones are causing brain scramble and I have no memory these days - it's a lot like being pregnant but I'm expecting a PUPPY


Oh no, I wasn't laughing at you for buying the brush! It was just because Jo-Jo had just done her post slating the brush and then you put that on! It was very good comic timing (which is difficult via forum posting!).

My other bad buy was a clicker - controversial I know, but I am just way too disorganised to be able to use it. I know it is really good if you use it well, but I really should have known my own weaknesses better!

Oh, and the head collar that Rosie got off in 5 seconds.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Puppy training pads- Dexter thought they were only good for ripping up!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hmm, I have 4 packs of those too!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Note to self - no more shopping at Pets at Home!


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

'Get Off' spray. Seems to make the items I don't want Biscuit to chew even more tasty and appealing  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AGREE!!! The pheromone spray not only stunk me up, and the house (which it did say you could use inside) it was foul and lady would pee everywhere but where it was sprayed


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

ali-s.j. said:


> Haha, I've bought millions of puppy pads! (they were reduced though!)


I used millions, so I am sure it won't be a waste of your money.


----------

